# Puppies Born with Lyme/Anaplasma-not doing well?



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh how terrible, Linda! Of course I don't know the first thing about this, but I will be thinking happy thoughts for the puppies. Ask Ljilly28 about this. She doesn't breed but knows a TON about tick diseases and what they can do to dogs. She might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.johndrullelymefund.org/pregnancy_and_lyme_disease.htm

http://www.canlyme.com/congenital.html

They may not 'have' lyme but it looks like it is a problem... poor babies.

Lana


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bender said:


> http://www.johndrullelymefund.org/pregnancy_and_lyme_disease.htm
> 
> http://www.canlyme.com/congenital.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for the articles! I have more experience with Lyme than I care to think about, but none (thankfully) with a pregnant dog. I did decide not to breed a girl of mine who tested positive for Lyme. Based on her follow up tests, eliminating her from my breeding program may have been an over-reaction but still......


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Oh how terrible, Linda! Of course I don't know the first thing about this, but I will be thinking happy thoughts for the puppies. Ask Ljilly28 about this. She doesn't breed but knows a TON about tick diseases and what they can do to dogs. She might be able to point you in the right direction.



Thanks-I just feel for the breeder of these puppies. I know all too well what it is like to slowly lose a litter


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh Linda, I hope these puppies pull through with some doxy and good hydration. NC state is AMAZING at helping with complex tick borne disease issues, so I hope your friend's vet consults with them. Tally was probably born with anaplasmosis, and I thanks my lucky stars our vet solved the mystery, especially as one of his 7 week old littermates died the very same day they figured out what was wrong. Baby doses of doxycycline did work, but can be is hard on developing teeth and tummies. Taloly did not have side effects though, and bounced back. The one lingering effect is a low level anemia bc it affected his bone marrow's development. I work hard all the time to keep those CBCs normalish with a little red meat, a ittle supplementing etc. I am afraid for these pups, and I hope they res[pond well to doxy. It is pretty clear pups CAN be born with complications from TBD, and Tufts pathology looked at Tally's slides and white blood cell inclusion matter to determine if that had happened .


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> The question has come up on another list regarding a litter of Golden puppies bred to a bitch who has been diagnosed with very active Lyme and Anaplasma. The puppies are not doing well-1 has died and the the others are failing.
> 
> The vets are telling the bitch owner that it is not possible for the pups to be infected. I think it is, but am looking for studies, etc. to prove this point.
> 
> Can anyone help?


I think they really need to get to a specialist, a veterinary college, something. Common sense would have to tell you Blood borne diseases certainly can pass to the puppies through the placenta.

I hope they can get help for them fast.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thank you, Jill!

I thought it might be useful to post some of the information from replies to the original post asking for help.

Dr Edward Breitschwerdt Prof of Medicine and Infectious diseases, Diagnostic Lab of N Carolina State U Vet Med college, and referred to these references as well:

Numbers 8 and 9 on the following site

http://www.grca.org/health/vector.html 

and from the Lyme Disease Foundation: Tick disease is trans placental in dogs.

http://www.lyme.org/otherdis/ld_pets.html 

These puppies are so young to be so sick. No update yet on how they are doing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dr. Breitschwerdt's consulatation was invaluable- what a dedicated, motivated doctor/researcher.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is so very sad. I remember a story of a woman here in CT who got pregnant and being diagnosed with Lyme disease. I'm not sure if her son is still living, but he was a very, very sick baby.


----------

